
Twitter, The Social Lubricant of the 21st Century - pius
http://laughingsquid.com/twitter-the-social-lubricant-of-the-21st-century/
======
ivankirigin
Hmm. I like twitter _and_ martinis. Do I really need to decide what century I
belong to?

